
Ask HN: Where do you read C++ documentation? - ddtaylor
Many of the sites that score high in Google lack basic features. I consider Java documentation to be very easy to navigate and I understand C++ has more complexity - but something like STL should have a modern documentation somewhere of similar quality.
======
beyondCritics
And once again:
[http://en.cppreference.com/w/cpp](http://en.cppreference.com/w/cpp) is the
premier source for me. It should be added, that their aim is to give a
(readable) specification of the language
([http://en.cppreference.com/w/Cppreference:FAQ](http://en.cppreference.com/w/Cppreference:FAQ)).
If you need a stressable answer to some weird C++ question, you can look it up
there first.

~~~
beyondCritics
[https://zealdocs.org/](https://zealdocs.org/) is a pretty good offline doc
browser, if you happen to need that.

------
lusocoding
[http://en.cppreference.com/](http://en.cppreference.com/) is probably one of
the most used sites to get all the info you need for all versions of c++

------
Something1234
[http://www.cplusplus.com/reference/](http://www.cplusplus.com/reference/)

I like this reference source, just because the styling is a little bit better,
but I have to agree that cppreference.com is one of the premier resources.

------
monetus
I like [http://en.cppreference.com/](http://en.cppreference.com/), as
lusocoding posted, but I've noticed many prefer the unified UI of
[http://devdocs.io/cpp/](http://devdocs.io/cpp/) \- It does seem less complete
though.

~~~
ddtaylor
Thank you devdocs.io is one I haven't seen yet.

------
snnn
MSDN and man pages. All the other sources are second handed.

~~~
Something1234
How do you actually find the c++ docs in man. They never seem to be installed
on my desktop. I would love it if I could just type `man std::Vector` to get
details about a vector, and its methods.

I've never been able to find any docs installed on my system even using
`apropos` to search.

